# WE'RE GETTING A NEW PUPPY!!!!



## Baryl's Buddy (Jan 28, 2010)

We're going to pick up our new puppy Lacey today. I'm so excited!!! Here she is:







We're about to leave and go get her!! YAY!!!

-Domenic and Baryl


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Lacey is adorable! Have lots and lots of fun today! I'm jealous!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks like a little doll - welcome to the forum!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Domenic, Baryl is very pretty and your new baby is a real doll. Keep us posted all of us love the puppies.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Lacey is so cute! Congratulations on your new family member


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your new furbaby. We expect to see lots more pictures when you get home with her.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Lacey is precious!!!! Enjoy your first day with her!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome! She's adorable!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! She is adorable


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome!
Your little girl is very very pretty


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a pretty little girl Lacey is! Welcome & enjoy her!! I love her pretty creamy coat.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

She is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

She is just precious! Her picture just made me smile - hope to hear all about her and see pics when you get home.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations! I can't wait to hear and see more. How old is your first Havanese?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

My Ollie came from same breeder....he is a gentle soul....

Good luck! she is so cute...


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

She is so pretty and your other pup is a sweetheart. CONGRATS!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What beautiful babies! Pictures please


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Look at those eyes!!! She's gorgeous, but then again so is your other baby. Have fun with them both. They'll keep you laughing.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome! She is so pretty and your other furkid is a cutie too.


----------



## Baryl's Buddy (Jan 28, 2010)

We're home! She git car sick on the way home and on the airplane. She is warming up very well and ate a good dinner. She is now playing with Baryl. Marj BAryl is 4 years old. My avatar is a younger picture of him. I'll post pics in a sec there on my camera!


----------



## Baryl's Buddy (Jan 28, 2010)

OMG every time I look at her it kills me!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Baryl's Buddy (Jan 28, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOO puppy breath!!!:dance:


----------



## Baryl's Buddy (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's the pictures!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Awws sweet puppy...


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

What a cutie! Congratulations!

What is Baryl's reaction to Lacey? Are they getting along well?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, look at that face!!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

opcorn:

MORE pictures! We won't be able to get enough of this beauty - thanks for sharing and welcome!! Her colouring reminds me of Kipling...so...I'm kinda partial here!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

How precious!!! Both dogs are so beautiful!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy Lacey. I have a two footed Lacy too! (daughter). Your puppy is adorable!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures! She's a doll!


----------



## Baryl's Buddy (Jan 28, 2010)

Lacey gets car sick really bad. We've taken her in the car a few times and she got very sick.uke: Her and Baryl are getting along well but Baryl is ignoring her a lot of the time.


----------



## Pamelabous (Jan 19, 2010)

Lacey is sooooooooooo cute!!! Look how fluffy!!! ~Pamela
ETA: So sorry to hear of the car sickness...no fun for sure!


----------



## Baryl's Buddy (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, she isn't eating now and won't do any thing I feel bad about taking her in the car. I'm kind of worried about her not eating.:doh:


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Baryl's Buddy said:


> Yeah, she isn't eating now and won't do any thing I feel bad about taking her in the car. I'm kind of worried about her not eating.:doh:


When we brought Holly home a couple of weeks ago, she didn't eat a THING for almost 24 hours... I was so worried! Then the second night (I slept near her the first few nights) I heard her munching away.  It's probably upsetting to them to have everything change all at once in their lives.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lacey is adorable! Sorry to read about her carsickness. Lots of us have been there, dealt with that... Here's a thread w/some good advice on how to deal w/it:

Car Sickness


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Awws...puppies.:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Look at those goofy ears! What a cutie! I'm sure it adds a lot of excitement to the home.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

She's such a cutie - so sad about the car sickness, hopefully its just excitment and nerves and will pass as she settles in....


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I believe you got your puppy from the same breeder in N. Calif. as Heath. I recognized the puppy & the backdrop. They likely have the same father, Newman. Heath is a wonderful dog , with personality plus, and so loving, smart, and athletic. Everyone who meets him is smitten with him. So I think you'll be very pleased with Lacey. Hopefully, her stomach has settled by now. Heath was a pretty challenging puppy the first few weeks, as readers of this forum will remember, LOL. You have to be patient while they settle in and acclimate to their new environment. 

Heath also gets carsick, even at 1 1/2 years he still does sometimes, sorry. We really try to avoid feeding him before taking him in a car. But on the plus side, he loves to ride in the car, unlike Biscuit.

She and Baryl will warm up to one another. Biscuit was rather jealous of Heath at first, but now they are best buds. It's a process and it all takes time. . . . Enjoy her! She's absolutely precious! amy


----------



## Baryl's Buddy (Jan 28, 2010)

Baryl and Lacey both came from Cornerstone kennels in Chico. She's eating better now and she looking happier after her car explosionuke: We already love Baryl so much.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Love those ears! We're ready for more pictures!


----------



## Baryl's Buddy (Jan 28, 2010)

I think Baryl feels a little betrayed when I play with Lacey. Earlier I had him on my lap then I picked up Lacey and he jumped off me and wouldn't look at me:bump2:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh Baryl, don't be jealous! Mommie still loved you first! :kiss:


----------



## BaryLacey&Domenic'sMOM (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi all, I just wanted to thank everyone for the nice welcome for our new puppy! She is settling in well now - sure nothing wrong with her appetite, and she didn't even get car sick on the way to or back from her new-puppy vet visit last Friday! She and Baryl are starting to have fun playing. She is the absolute sweetest little pup, and just loves cuddling.

Both she and Baryl are from Cornerstone Kennels, and either we have been very lucky getting wonderful puppies, or Havanese are just the best breed there is (I'm thinking it's more of the latter!).

Thank you, Leslie, for pointing out the car sick thread. I read the whole thing, and am trying some of the desensitizing tricks. I think a lot of the sickness was due to how nervous she felt about what was happening to her little world. It seemed a good sign that she didn't get sick going to the vet. We will be taking her some places this weekend, and see how she does.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What sweet, little faces! I'm glad to read the two are getting along. It can take time, but most do eventually enjoy playing together.


----------

